# Noob to the site



## swen0424 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Im Michael, finally getting my CCW at 23 yrs old. Ive been shooting quite a bit with my grandpa over the past 8 yrs or so and hes shooting a glock 17 mostly, but has others. Ive been on this site for the last few months just reading about everyones likes and dislikes on pistols for carrying. The time has come! Ive come to the conclusion that I will be getting a XD40sc within the next month. So with that said, im wondering what the holster pref is for IWB as well as something to wear around at the range? I see a lot of ppl are really liking the Crossbreed Super Tuck, which i will probably end up getting. What are your opinions on good range holsters? Nothin to outrageous in price. 


Later


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I am not one of these guys with an entire closet full of holsters, so I cannot say that it is the end all IWB holster. However, I can say that you *will not* be disappointed with the Crosbreed Supertuck! I have one for my 1911s, and it does an excellent job of spreading out the weight and bulk of your carry piece.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

welcome, i just got my ccw at 25, as well, as far as the crossbreed supertuck, i dont own one buti have heard nothing but great things about them , good choice on the mini canon for carry too:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines


----------

